# Pressemeldung: Mit Rute und Rolle: Auf zum „Erlebnis Meer“ Ostsee



## Thomas9904 (15. Dezember 2017)

Pressemeldung








*Mit Rute und Rolle: 
Auf zum „Erlebnis Meer“
Ostsee Schleswig-Holstein zeigt, warum Meeresangeln so schön ist​*



























-----------------------------------​
Video:


https://youtu.be/zO_LrQEA-WE


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 11191 (15. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Pressemeldung: Mit Rute und Rolle: Auf zum „Erlebnis Meer“ Ostsee*

*Schleswig-Holstein zeigt, warum Meeresangeln so schön ist

weil man extra geld kassieren kann

*


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 12701 (15. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Pressemeldung: Mit Rute und Rolle: Auf zum „Erlebnis Meer“ Ostsee*



esox02 schrieb:


> *Schleswig-Holstein zeigt, warum Meeresangeln so schön ist
> 
> weil man extra geld kassieren kann
> 
> *



10.- Euro für 365 Tage Meeresangeln an über 400 Kilometer Küstenlinie und ein paar tausend Km² Wasserfläche ist "extra Geld kassieren"? Nein, das ist ein Schnäppchen! Zudem fließen 82% des Geldes direkt und indirekt zurück in die Gewässer.

Woanders zahlt man deutlich mehr für deutlich weniger...


----------



## Casso (15. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Pressemeldung: Mit Rute und Rolle: Auf zum „Erlebnis Meer“ Ostsee*

Schön zu hören bzw. zu lesen und @Fischerbandit1000, manche Leute haben halt immer etwas zu nörgeln.

Davon ab, ein tolles Filmchen den die Verantwortlichen auf die Beine gestellt haben. Meiner Meinung nach sehr authentisch und macht Lust auf mehr. Und mal ganz ehrlich, angeln auf dem offenen Meer in großen Tiefen ist schlicht und ergreifend nicht anders zu beschreiben. Es ist ein Erlebnis!


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 12701 (15. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Pressemeldung: Mit Rute und Rolle: Auf zum „Erlebnis Meer“ Ostsee*

Es ist wirklich ein Erlebnis! Jetzt kann ich natürlich wieder Phrasen kloppen, dass wir "Einheimischen" einen Vorteil haben, weil wir viel öfter raus können und sich das dann eher "rechnet". Das ist aber nicht so! 

Mir geht es nicht um die Menge an Fisch, sondern tatsächlich um das Erlebnis! Als Bootsangler genieße ich jeden Tag auf dem Wasser, die Weite, den Horizont und die Ruhe. Natürlich ist ein Drill "das Erlebnis", aber auch ein Tag ohne den großen Fang ist einfach nur geil. Genau das soll der Imagefilm rüberbringen.

Meeresangeln ist etwas besonderes, etwas einmaliges und zugleich ein Erlebnis. 

Man muss es ausprobieren und wird gefangen sein. Für mich ist Winterpause, aber ich zähle die Tage bis zur neuen Saison und bis Ende März, wenn das Boot wieder im Wasser ist.

Solange geht es mit der Wathose an die Küste oder auch mal ohne Rute nur mit der Familie. Die Ostsee bei uns hier oben ist einfach zu jeder Jahreszeit ein Erlebnis. Ohne Wenn und Aber!


----------



## MS aus G (15. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Pressemeldung: Mit Rute und Rolle: Auf zum „Erlebnis Meer“ Ostsee*

Auch ich hatte nach etwa 10 Jahren Kutterabstinenz, dieses Jahr mal wieder das Vergnügen auf einem Kutter den Dorschen und Wittlingen nachzustellen!!!

Es war wirklich ein Vergnügen und hat wahnsinnig viel Spaß gemacht!!! Das Baglimit konnte ich zwar nicht ausschöpfen, was zum Großen Teil aber am Wetter lag, da wir, lt. Besatzung, bis zu 9er Böen hatten und das Angeln war dadurch nicht gerade einfach. Gefangen wurden trotzdem Dorsche bis 73cm und auch viele sehr gute Wittlinge!!! Der Kutter war an beiden Tagen mit ca. 25 Leuten nur zur Hälfte gefüllt, was wohl an der Wettervorhersage lag, so das viele Angler einfach nicht gekommen sind!

Der ganze Spaß hat dann insgesamt ca. 250€ gekostet (2 Ausfahrten, Übernachtung, Essen an Board, 1x Essen an Land, SH-Angelmarke und 450km einfache Anreise, also 900km insgesamt)!!! Die Tour war, für mich, aber jeden einzelnen Euro wert!!! Angefangen vom Kutter, dem Kapitän, der Besatzung, der Unterkunft, den Mitanglern (was haben wir gelacht!!!)!!! Es hat, bis auf das Wetter, alles gestimmt!!!

Als Fazit kann ich jedem nur wirklich empfehlen mal mit einem Kutter zu fahren!!! Es ist wirklich ein Erlebnis!!! Eine Tour für nächstes Jahr ist auch schon in Planung!!!

Grüße Mario


----------



## Anglerdemo (16. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Pressemeldung: Mit Rute und Rolle: Auf zum „Erlebnis Meer“ Ostsee*

Und weiter geht es mit unserer Öffentlichkeitsarbeit #6!

Auch die BILD Zeitung findet unseren Film gut :vik:.

http://www.bild.de/politik/inland/angeln/kampagne-fuer-meeresangeln-gestartet-54211122.bild.html


----------



## Anglerdemo (16. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Pressemeldung: Mit Rute und Rolle: Auf zum „Erlebnis Meer“ Ostsee*

Schön auf der Startseite #6


----------



## Thomas9904 (16. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Pressemeldung: Mit Rute und Rolle: Auf zum „Erlebnis Meer“ Ostsee*

Leider haben die Bildredakteure nix gelernt und vermischen immer noch Dorschschutz mit Angelverboten in AWZ im Artikel (dass Hendricks die Angelverbote wegen Dorschbestand erlassen hätte) - traurig........

Dass das kein Grund ist, weil die Dorsche im Rahmen GFP/CFP gemanaged werden, sondern dass es da um Natura2000/FFH-Schutzgebiete etc. und eben NICHT um Dorschschutz geht, wurde wieder nicht klar gemacht.


----------



## Anglerdemo (16. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Pressemeldung: Mit Rute und Rolle: Auf zum „Erlebnis Meer“ Ostsee*

Aber das ist das Argument von der lieben Frau Hendricks! Insofern machen die nichts falsch, denn wir haben unsere und Hendricks ihre Argumente.

Wir zeigen hier einfach wie geil das Meeresangeln ist, möglichst frei von der Politik.

Das Hendricks keine Ahnung hat und wir das beweisen wollen (und hoffentlich werden), ist eine andere Baustelle.


----------



## Netzebandt (16. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Pressemeldung: Mit Rute und Rolle: Auf zum „Erlebnis Meer“ Ostsee*

Lieber Thomas, es wird ja durch Wiederholung nicht stichhaltiger: Frau Hendricks hat die Schutzzonen uns gegenüber explizit und mehrfach mit dem Schutz des Dorsches begründet. Diesen Kontext kann man kritisieren (und die guten Argumente kenne ich) - aber nicht wegreden.


----------



## Thomas9904 (16. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Pressemeldung: Mit Rute und Rolle: Auf zum „Erlebnis Meer“ Ostsee*

Dann muss man aber auch darstellen, dass dieses Argument von anderer Seite (Anglerdemo, BMEL) nicht geteilt wird, sondern das nur vorgeschoben ist seitens Hendricks, obwohl das (nachlesbar) NICHTS mit den Schutzzielen zu tun hat.

Für mich ist das so durch diese Vereinfachung bzw. durch die alleinige Darstellung dieser Position einer anglerfeindlichen Ministerin tendenziell - wie wenn Angler keinen Dorschschutz wollten..

Wir wollen nur den richtigen!!!! 

Und vor allem:
*Die Angelverbote betreffen NICHT das Dorschangeln, sondern JEDE Art des Angelns in diesen Gebieten *- schon das zeigt, wie erbärmlich verlogen Hendricks ist, und wie die BILD entweder darauf reinfällt oder es bewusst mitträgt!!


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 11191 (16. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Pressemeldung: Mit Rute und Rolle: Auf zum „Erlebnis Meer“ Ostsee*



Fisherbandit1000 schrieb:


> 10.- Euro für 365 Tage Meeresangeln an über 400 Kilometer Küstenlinie und ein paar tausend Km² Wasserfläche ist "extra Geld kassieren"? Nein, das ist ein Schnäppchen! Zudem fließen 82% des Geldes direkt und indirekt zurück in die Gewässer.
> 
> Woanders zahlt man deutlich mehr für deutlich weniger...


weist du ich zahle schon 21 euro agbabe in berlin fürs jahr und soll noch 10€ abgabe für S-H zahlen da zahle ich lieber 30 habe mc pom fast vor der tür und kann den bodden +flüsse bis zur ersten strassenbrücke beangeln.....und natürlich die ostsee nicht vergessen.....vergiss nicht die S-H brauchen dies 10 €nicht zahlen ....

ps wie zurück in die gewässer ?????die mefos verdanken wir den angelvereinen und den dänen......und da geht die kohle wirklich ins wasser bei den dänen.....


----------



## Thomas9904 (16. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Pressemeldung: Mit Rute und Rolle: Auf zum „Erlebnis Meer“ Ostsee*

Ich glaube, dass die Werbung auch weniger für Angler aus Richtung MeckPomm mit eigener Küste gedacht war ;-))))

Für mich als Schwabe machts dann aber schon Unterschied, wenn ich nur einmal im Jahr hochkomme, ob ich in MeckPomm 30 € oder in S-H 10 € bezahle (wobei ich beides bei zunehmenden Angelverboten eh für ne Frechheit halte seitens des Staates, der es nicht mal schafft, für vernünftiges Angeln die Vorausetzungen zu schaffen, aber abkassieren will..)..


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 11191 (16. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Pressemeldung: Mit Rute und Rolle: Auf zum „Erlebnis Meer“ Ostsee*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Ich glaube, dass die Werbung auch weniger für Angler aus Richtung MeckPomm mit eigener Küste gedacht war ;-))))
> 
> 
> nee für S_H weil da die gäste ausbleiben....
> ...


ja aber du darfst ne viel größere fläche für 20 € mehr beangeln .....
abkassieren das richtige wort


----------

